# Kamouraska acoustic



## rcacs

Here's hoping someone can provide me with some info. I fixed a guitar for a fellow and in payment recieved a Canadian made Kamouraska guitar that was unplayable due to the extremely high action. There isnt alot of info online, but I did manage to find out it was built in Canada, eventually becoming the "La Patrie" (Godin) guitar.

This one is called "Etude" and says Folk. After careful examination I determined that the neck is nice and tight and the angle appears to be correct. There is only a very very slight hump behind the bridge, yet string height was extremely high. All internal bracing is secure, etc, etc. I went ahead and removed the bridge only to find that there is clearly marks of this not being the original bridge. This replacement bridge is also much thicker than your average acoustic bridge. After reexamining pictures of this guitar online, it would seem that this was originally a classical guitar, which would also explain the very wide string slots in the nut and why the headstock has actually been changed (very obvious). 

At any rate, if someone has further info on this particular model I would appreciate your feedback. It was built in 1980 and serial is #1202. From what I understand this is a very nice sounding guitar. My intent is not to return it to being a classical (if thats what it was) but to install a thinner bridge and replace the nut.

Cheers!

rick in mb


----------



## phoenix kirkham

hey rick, i just got the same guitar as you only my se. 1224.. im also looking for info, thanks phoenix


----------



## mawmow

I never had such a guitar but here is what I read here and there with a further inquiry today.

First, Kamouraska is an administrative area in eastern Quebec Province.

The Kamouraska guitar was a classical model built in the "80ies.
It was known at least as quite good and many players used to like it.
By the way, there are six to sell on Kijiji (Quebec).

It appears it was made by Unisonic Inc., but the company apparently disappeared.
Unisonic was apparently not related to Godin though it was also located in La Patrie

One owner reported he had his Kamouraska broken and so replaced it with a La Patrie but he saw their construction differed quite much.

You could write to Godin to learn more : I am quite sure they would help if they have any info.

Add on : info are available on the net, some in English, some in French.


----------



## Guest

rcacs said:


> install a thinner bridge


I had a similar situation.
I belt sanded the bridge on the underside and reinstalled. Works well.


----------



## zguitz

A little more info, if I may, won't help to fix your guitar, just a touch of historical context :
Kamouraska were built buy Unisonic in LaPatrie.
Unisonic was related to Godin.
In 1979 Robert Godin started with Claude Boucher a "new" shop in LaPatrie, 
Up the hill by the cemetery.
Directly competing the Norman shop down the hill in the village.
The Norman shop was founded and run by Claude's father, Normand
So,
Unisonic the shop / Sibécor marketing-distribution.
Claude Boucher running the shop / Robert Godin running distribution.
They started the Kamouraska (classical) line then soon after the Lys (acoustic).
In 1982 the two founder parted and went each their own way.
That is when Guitabec / Lasido started operations, Robert without Claude.
The Kamouraska line was renamed LaPatrie, Lys was renamed Seagull.
Over time, there were some changes in designs, bracing, headsotck etc
First run were using dovetail neck joint then transiting to bolt on heel
You can find once in a while an hybrid one-of-a-kind specimen
The old Unisonic shop is still today's Guitabec shop.
Dan


----------



## Matt2020

Greetings every one. This post hasn't been active for two years so I hope my question will not get lost in dust...

I stumbled accross a Kamouraska Acoustic Folk Etude 1980 in very decent shape. Now I read everything I could find about such a guitar and this thread is the most prolific one on the subject so than you all for that. My question is that this guitar has a couple of differences from all posted pictures I've seen. First and foremost, it has metal strings, not nylon and the headstock is not one you normally see on nylon classical type guitars (with strings rolling "in" the head as opposed to over the top). Then it has bridge pins which are unusual for a classical guitar. I'm kind of wondering where it came from and how come I can't, over all the internet, find any photo of a resembling Kamouraska.

Let me know what you think. I will post pictures.


----------



## JVen

Matt2020 said:


> Greetings every one. This post hasn't been active for two years so I hope my question will not get lost in dust...
> 
> I stumbled accross a Kamouraska Acoustic Folk Etude 1980 in very decent shape. Now I read everything I could find about such a guitar and this thread is the most prolific one on the subject so than you all for that. My question is that this guitar has a couple of differences from all posted pictures I've seen. First and foremost, it has metal strings, not nylon and the headstock is not one you normally see on nylon classical type guitars (with strings rolling "in" the head as opposed to over the top). Then it has bridge pins which are unusual for a classical guitar. I'm kind of wondering where it came from and how come I can't, over all the internet, find any photo of a resembling Kamouraska.
> 
> Let me know what you think. I will post pictures.


Don;t know if it is of help but I am the original owner of a Kamouraska Etude classical. If photos of parts would help I can do that. ONce I got a proper set of tension strings on it it sounds very even. I am a VERY casual classical player and I am thinking of having the neck reshaped to suit my hand better.


----------

